# Profile pic



## pepecat (4 Jul 2011)

I've uploaded a photo to show next to my posts, and it's showing in my 'edit profile' pages on the photo page....but doesn't seem to be showing next to any of my posts. Well - i can't see it....I don't know if anyone else can or not! How do I get it to show on my posts?


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2011)

You need to change your 'avatar' in the profile settings.


----------



## Shaun (4 Jul 2011)

I've added to one from your profile pic - if you want to change it, just go into your user account settings and change avatar.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## pepecat (4 Jul 2011)

Ahhhhh.....vatar!! Right, I see.....

Thank you Mr nice Admin man shaun for doing it for me!


----------

